# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Leute, habt ihr ein Laster?

## LowRoad

Leute habt ihr ein Laster?

Das wäre schlecht, denn _"Long-haul truckers"_ haben ein fast 4-fach höheres Risiko an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken, wie eine von Dr.Su und Kollegen durchgeführte Studie herausgefunden hat. Untersucht wurde der berufliche Werdegang von 2132 Neubetroffenen. Neben den Truckern haben noch Mitarbeiter/Verkäufer in Gartencentern ein etwa doppelt erhöhtes Risiko. Dies könnte man ja noch auf die Wirkung der dort gelagerten Pestizide zurückführen, aber bei Truckern?

Eine andere Studie untersuchte die erbliche Vorbelastung einzelner Krebserkrankungen. Prostatakrebs hatte dabei die höchste erbliche Abhängigkeit:

*Cancer Type*
*Heritability Estimate, %*
*95% Confidence Interval*

*Prostate*
*58*
5263

Testicular
36
295

Breast
28
1252

Kidney
23
1142

Lung
25
1244

Melanoma
39
881

Ovarian
28
1547

Stomach
24
565

Uterine
24
1487

Colon
16
263



*Fazit:
*Wer erblich vorbelastet ist und ein Laster hat - oh oh!

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

ziemlich doppeldeutig: habt ihr ein Laster oder einen Laster. Du meinst wohl einen Laster; aber auf hessisch dann ein Laster, oder?

*"Mein Vater gab mir den besten Rat meines Lebens. Er sagte: Was du auch tust, auf keinen Fall darfst du mit 65 aufwachen und darüber nachdenken, was du versäumt hast"*
(George Clooney)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Harald,
"erbarmen, zu spät, die Hessen kommen...". Eigentlich bin ich doch ein Berliner, sorry about that. Aber ohne dieses klitzekleine Wortspiel wäre der Beitrag nicht Plaudereckenkompatibel. Könntest du das so tolerieren?

----------


## Gertrud

Ne, ne, ich fahr einen Kleinwagen. Mich brauchst Du nicht zu bitten, den Umzug musst Du anderweitig auf die Reihe kriegen. Haha. ;-)

----------


## Hvielemi

> "erbarmen, zu spät, die Hessen kommen..."


Ei, Selde so gelacht, ei!
(Mir Schwiizer kchänned der Akkusativ au nöd.)

Nun aber 'im Ännsd' zurück zum Laster:

Dr. Su stellte kein erhöhtes Risiko fest für Fernfahrer, an Prostatakrebs
zu erkranken, sondern, dass deren Krebs viel aggressiver sei.
Der Artikel schreibt diesen hochaggressiven Truckerkrebs den Vibrationen zu.
Das halte ich gelinde gesagt für Unsinn, denn sonst wären nicht nur Fernfahrer
 (long-haul-truckers) betroffen, sondern ebenso Kurzstreckenfahrer und
Baumaschinenführer. Der Zusammenhang ist wohl folgender:

Die Fernfahrer verbringen Tag und Nacht in der Kabine ihres Lasters.
Und diese Kabinen sind wohl ebenso giftgeschwängert, wie die
meisten Autos: Bromierte Flammschutzmittel, Lösungsmittelreste
 von Klebern und Lacken, Weichmacher, Schwermetalle und andere
im Automobilbau verwendete Gifte. Diese Gifte gibt es bei weitem
nicht nur in Autos, dort aber in hoher Konzentration und Vielfalt.
Wer kennt ihn nicht, den "New Car Smell"?

Ich kann keine zehn Minuten in einem Standard-Personenwagen
fahren ohne massiven Konzentrationsverlust. Doch in gezielt
schadstoffarm gebauten Autos (u.A. einigen Toyota, Volvo, Ford 
und Citroën-Modellen, guck auch healthystuff.org ) kann ich 
problemlos fahren. Meinen Krebs schreibe ich durchaus solchen 
Giften zu, denn ich bin extrem sensibel darauf, wohl weil ich die 
akkumuliere, statt sie rasch abzubauen (MCS). 
Ein Trucker aber kommt gar nicht nach mit dem Abbau der
Gifte, weil er die ja den ganzen Tag wieder einatmet. Kommt
hinzu, dass die jahrzehntelang krebserregenden Dieselruss
einatmeten, was erst mit den abgasgefilterten neueren 
Trucks reduziert wird.

Es wäre spannend, zu erfahren, ob giftinduzierten
Krebse generell aggressiver seien, als der Durchschnitt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Konrad,
dann sollte ich wohl besser meinen alten Pinzi nehmen, wenn wir zusammen zum Säntis aufbrechen. Dann bräuchten wir vielleicht auch nicht so viel kraxeln, und der Pinzi freut sich mal wieder die Heimat zu sehen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> dann sollte ich wohl besser meinen alten Pinzi nehmen, wenn wir zusammen zum Säntis aufbrechen. Dann bräuchten wir vielleicht auch nicht so viel kraxeln, und der Pinzi freut sich mal wieder die Heimat zu sehen.


Toll, was so ein Pinz mit gutem Fahrer kann, zumal mit kurzem Radstand
und garantiert guter Lüftung!
Aber am Fuss des Säntis müssten wir dennoch auf einen Menzi-Muck umsteigen
und mit diesem Schreitbagger eine fünftägige Kraxelei veranstalten. 

http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/os...art192,1688113

Neulich zu Fuss war ich an einem meiner lichten Tage in dreieinhalb Stunden oben.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Fernfahrer verbringen Tag und Nacht in der Kabine ihres Lasters.
> Und diese Kabinen sind wohl ebenso giftgeschwängert, wie die
> meisten Autos: Bromierte Flammschutzmittel, Lösungsmittelreste
>  von Klebern und Lacken, *Weichmacher*, Schwermetalle und andere
> im Automobilbau verwendete Gifte.


Nicht nur Lastwagenfahren macht Krebs, auch Suppe war schon 
krebserregend:


BILD Zeitung vom 2. August 1952, Seite 2.

"Igelith" klingt wie "Iggitt". Und in der Tat, diese PVC-'Plaste'
enhielten Unmengen von *Weichmachern*, ganz wie heute noch
viele Kunststoffe im Autobau. Kaum zu fassen, dass 
Abfallprodukte aus der Kunststoffproduktion in Suppen-
würfeln landeten - wenn es denn wirklich so war. 

Die Story findet ihr Echo bis http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igelit

Hvielemi

----------


## wanderfreund

*Kindheitserinnerungen
*
werden wach und *endlich* die Erkenntnis, durch was ich mir  den Krebs eingehandelt haben könnte! Geboren und aufgewachsen in Sachsen-Anhalt in Igelitschuhen, unzählige  Bino-Suppen bis ich Bier trinken durfte und als "Futter" für den Krebs - Süßes vom Babyalter bis heute verzehrt. Im Krieg und danach selbstgekochter Zuckerrübensirup sowie als Einzelkind einer alleinerziehenden Mutter, die in einer Bonbonfabrik arbeitete, immer mit reichlich Naschwerk versorgt. Und dieses "Laster" bin ich bis heute nicht los geworden.
Da kann ich ja froh sein, "nur" vom langsam wachsenden Prostatakrebs betroffen zu sein und mir nicht einen Magen-, Darm-, Bauchspeicheldrüsen-, Lungen-, Blasen-, Kehlkopf-, Haut- oder Lymphdrüsenkrebs  eingefangen zu haben! Wahrscheinlich hätte ich dann das 70. Lebensjahr nicht erreicht. Nach dem Bericht aus der BILD im Beitrag von Hvielemi waren ja bereits 1952 Krebstote aufgrund von Binowürze zu beklagen???
So konnte ich doch in diesem recht langen Leben auch Einiges probieren, was man üblicherweise als "Laster" bezeichnet, ohne dass sich daraus eine schlechte Gewohnheit ergeben hat. Heute wäre von den oft zitierten 7 Lastern (Sex und Saufen) für mich nur noch eines übrig geblieben; zum Glück kann ich mich daran nicht ergötzen!
Ich kann das Leben auch trotz "nasser, toter Hose" genießen, man muss es nur tun!
Danke Konrad für die Recherche zum Igelit!

Gruß an alle Schreiber und Mitleser hier im Forum und alle guten Wünsche

"wanderfreund" Roland

P.S.: Nicht vergessen: _"Wir sind in der Plauderecke und sollten nicht alles zu ernst nehmen!"_

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... aufgewachsen ... in Igelitschuhen, unzählige  Bino-Suppen ...
> Danke Konrad für die Recherche zum Igelit!


Die Schuhe schon, lieber Roland, aber zu vollkommen
unfassbaren Suppengeschichte in Axel Springers damals
noch ganz neuem Hetzblatt hab ich dazugeschrieben:

"- wenn es denn wirklich so war."

Ganz wie Du sagst:



> Nicht vergessen: _
> "Wir sind in der Plauderecke und sollten nicht alles zu ernst nehmen!"_


Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS: Das war keine Recherche, sondern ein Zufallsfund.
Die Truckerstory zeigt aber, dass dieser Chemiewahnsinn
immer noch fröhlich weitergeht, diesmal zum Ernstnehmen.

Und dass mit dem Convenience-Food aus dem Supermarkt
auch heute nicht alles zum Besten steht, kann man hier nachlesen:

----------


## Carlos

Gift und Chemie im Auto
Hallo Miteinander,
wenn man ein neues Auto kauft dann kann man wochen- oder monatelang diesen unangenehmen, typischen Neuwagengeruch "genießen" und da ist man dann bei jeder Fahrt immer wieder gut dabei wenn es gilt, dieses Gestank auf zu nehmen. Gut vorstellbar, dass dies ungesund ist. Na ja, vielleicht brauch ich ja keinen Neuwagen mehr, ist nimmer so wahnsinnig wichtig.
Thema "Säntis" : Wenn ihr nächstes Jahr rauf steigt, lasst mich auch noch mit. War schon ewig nicht mehr dort oben. Schöne Grüße. Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gift und Chemie im Auto
> wenn man ein neues Auto kauft dann kann man wochen- oder monatelang diesen unangenehmen, typischen Neuwagengeruch "genießen" und da ist man dann bei jeder Fahrt immer wieder gut dabei wenn es gilt, dieses Gestank auf zu nehmen. Gut vorstellbar, dass dies ungesund ist. Na ja, vielleicht brauch ich ja keinen Neuwagen mehr, ist nimmer so wahnsinnig wichtig.


Auch in 12 Jahre alten BMWs zu einst  100'000.- und 20-jährigen Golfen 
stinkt es noch unmässig nach Gummi, Plastik und Flammschutzmittel.
Seit ich zufällig entdeckt hab, dass die Citroën-C-Serie nicht stinkt, kann
ich wieder längere Strecken fahren - wenn das Getriebe durchhält. 
Doch Vorsicht, die DS-Serie desselben Herstellers sind wahre Stinkbomben,
denn diese Autos sind Fremdprodukte mit 'nem Doppelwinkel drauf.




> Thema "Säntis" : 
> Wenn ihr nächstes Jahr rauf steigt, lasst mich auch noch mit. 
> War schon ewig nicht mehr dort oben.


OK, da müssen wir durchhalten bis Juli 2014 für den Aufstieg
vom Alpli ob Alt St. Johann im Toggenburg SG, Aufstieg 1420m
 oder Wasserauen AI, Aufstieg 1630m. Der kürzeste Aufstieg
mit 1200m von der Schwägalp AR durch die Nordwand war
dieses Jahr erst im August schneefrei. 
Bei Schneelage ist es keine gute Idee, da raufzugehen.

Warum nicht mal einen "Altmännertreff" samt Partnerinnen
 auf dem Säntis, 2502m, im alten Gasthaus im Bild von Beitrag #7? 
(Der Bagger hat es zur Hälfte abgebrochen, nun ist es grösser.)
Wer nicht raufkraxeln will oder leider nicht mehr kann, 
nimmt die Seilbahn - auch eine Teilstrecke ist möglich.

Doch zuerst geht's auf La Gomera. 
Wir sind dann vor der Sonnwende wieder zurück!

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Warum nicht mal einen "Altmännertreff" samt Partnerinnen auf dem Säntis, 2502m, im alten Gasthaus...


Gute Idee Konrad!

----------


## Carlos

Hallo ihr alten Männer mit Partnerinnen,
das ist wirklich ein guter Vorschlag lieber Konrad und wir sollten das im Auge behalten für nächstes Jahr. Aufstiege von 1600 HM gehören der Vergangenheit an bei meiner Frau und mir. Aber die genannten Alternativen klingen gut.
Das Motto wäre dann "Im Banne des Altmaa"  (für alle Unwissenden, ein Gipfel ganz nahe beim Säntis) Viele Grüße, Carlos  Und schöne Zeit auf Gomera

----------


## wanderfreund

Ein sehr guter Vorschlag und für mich als "Wanderfreund" sehr interessant. Allerdings stören mich die fast 800 Kilometer Anfahrtsweg etwas. Wenn ich den "Finanzrahmen" für eine solche Unternehmung hin bekomme, dann wäre ich gern dabei.
Übrigens hatte ich vor längerer Zeit einen ähnlichen Gedanken (Auszug aus dem Beitrag: _Ich betrachte das Forum als größte SHG und es ist schön, dass es für Alle offen ist. Für mich wäre es denkbar, dass sich interessierte Teilnehmer einmal mit dem Moderator und den langjährigen "Fachmännern" treffen, um sich vielleicht mit einem Weizenbier am Starnberger See oder einem Alsterwasser in Hamburg oder einem Glas Rotwein in Heidelberg bei denen bedanken, die schon lange ihre Freizeit in den Dienst dieser Sache stellen."_ zu einem Männertreff, der allerdings kein Echo fand.

Lieber Konrad,

danke für den Vorschlag, viel Spaß auf La Gomera und viele schöne Wanderungen dort.

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## LowRoad

Nun ist erst mal Winter angesagt…

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

die Idee mit dem "Altmännertreff" auf dem Säntis nebst Partnerin ist ja mal keine schlechte Iddee, und würde mich interessieren.
Nur, ab welchem Alter ist Man(n) per "KISP"-Definition ein "Altmann ?" Da ja das PCa statistisch eine "Altmänner-Erkrankung sein soll, prozentuale Steigerung mit zunehmenden Lebensalter etc.
So stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich mit 61 Jahren ein alter Mann bin im Kontext des "Altmännertreffs", oder noch zu den "Jungen" gehöre und auf Grund dieser Tatsache der Jahrgang 1952 ein Ausschlußkriterium darstellt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> @all:
> 
> die Idee mit dem "Altmännertreff" auf dem Säntis nebst Partnerin ist ja mal keine schlechte Iddee, und würde mich interessieren.
> Nur, ab welchem Alter ist Man(n) per "KISP"-Definition ein "Altmann ?"


Uiiiii!
Ich sehe, dass ich diese wichtige Frage noch nicht beantwortet hatte.
Auf der Suche nach der Ankündigung des Altmännertreffs auf den Säntis habe ich 
nun feststellen müssen, dass ich die ja noch gar nicht geschrieben habe.

Prostatakrebs sei eine Altmännerkrankheit, heisst es, also qualifizieren
sich Prostatakrebs-Betroffene als "Altmänner", selbst wenn sie, wie unser
jüngster Neuzugang Jürgen07, noch nicht mal die 50 gerissen haben.
Ich selbst war auch noch keine 60, als ich die Diagnose bekam, und fühle
mich trotz der mittlerweile erreichten 6 Jahrzehnte immer  noch jugendlich, 
wenn auch leider öfter mal mit Unterbrüchen.

Auch Karl Mays "Old Shatterhand" war ja kein alter Mann.
Er genoss den Titel "Old" als Ehrentitel für seine schier unglaublichen
Fähigkeiten, mit dem Unterschied, dass es uns "Alte" Männer 
tatsächlich gibt.

Und Oscar hat in #14 auf den "Altmaa" hingewiesen und den wenig zugänglichen
Nachbargipfel des Säntis als Motto für einen Treff vorgeschlagen:

*"Im Banne des Altmaa"*

Stattfinden soll das am* Wochenende 19./20 Juli*, mit einer Säntiswanderung
am Samstag und anschliessenden Zusammensein im Berggasthaus 'Alter Säntis',
samt Übernachtung dort oben auf 2'500m, 
und am Sonntag dann für die Unentwegten der Abstieg.
In Beiden Richtungen steht auch die Seilbahn zur Verfügung. 
Die kann auch anstelle der letzten Kraxelpartie "Himmelsleiter" genutzt werden,
 je nach Schneelage, Wetter, Müdigkeit oder Verzicht auf die Kraxelei.

Nun, hier ist das etwas versteckt hinter 'Lastern', 
Also werde ich das an die Oberfläche holen unter dem neuen Titel:

"Im Banne des Altmann" - Forentreff auf den Säntis, 2'504 m.ü.M.

-  Demnächst in diesem Theater!

Let the good times roll!
Konrad / Hvielemi

Kartenlink zu Säntis und Altmann

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

"ob's stürmt oder schneit, die Sonne geht uns nicht unter". Ich hoffe nicht, dass man mich im Juli mit der Sänfte hochtragen muß; aber ich wäre gern dabei.

*"Was wir brauchen, sind ein paar verrückte Leute; seht euch an, wohin uns die Normalen gebracht haben"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Hi Konrad,
very nice! Klingt sehr gut, ich werde versuchen dabei zu sein!
Gruß aus Tirol, wo bei schönstem Wetter heute unser Urlaub dem Ende entgegengeht - aber heute geht's nochmal ab...

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Konrad, 
vielen, vielen Dank dass Du mir schon im Vorfeld der geplanten Säntisbesteigung den " OSKAR " verliehen hast. 
Wahrscheinlich weil ich dieser Expidition das dafür nahe liegende Motto gegeben habe nach dem immer wieder mal passenden Zitat "nomen est omen"
Es hat mich sehr gefreut aber noch mehr Begeisterung würde ich empfinden, wenn wir diesen Plan in einem halben Jahr tatsächlich umsetzen könnten.
Bis dahin hat es ja noch Zeit und ich muss auch noch fest trainieren, weil ich den Anstieg schon gerne gehen würde. Bin gespannt wer auf diesen Zug noch aufspringt. Schau ma moi ?  Carlos

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Konrad und alle Säntis-Interessierten (Altmaa Männer und Jüngere),
ich hole  jetzt einfach mal diesen alten Thread wieder hervor um dieser Diskussion wieder auf die Beine zu helfen. Mal sehen ob sich was tut ?
Grüsse an alle und besonders an Forümsleser
welche den Säntis mal gerne von oben sehen wollen, Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mal sehen ob sich was tut ?


Ja klar tut sich was, 
bzw. Danke für den Anstupser:

Guck:
19./20. Juli 2014:  Forentreff "Im Banne des Altmaa" auf dem Säntis

----------


## Hvielemi

*TERMINÄNDERUNG!  
NEU Sonntag/Montag 20./21. Juli 2014!*

Guck:

----------

